# What are your favorite animated movies?



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

While this has probably been discussed before, I thought I'd ask the question again. 

What are your top animated movies?

For me it is (in no particular order):

1. Hercules
2. Monster's Inc.
3. Mulan
4. Shrek
5. Beauty & the Beast
6. The Fox & The Hound
7. The Lion King
8. A Bug's Life
9. Fantasia & Fantasia 2000
10. Mickey & The Beanstock

That's a lot of Disney movies (nine of the ten), but for the most part, their animated movies are a cut above the other studios IMHO.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Shrek


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Just movies?

American:
Toy Story
Toy Story 2
Shrek
The Iron Giant
The Little Mermaid
Fantasia
Who Framed Roger Rabbit?
Heavy Metal

Japanese:
Spriited Away
Princess Mononoke
Ghost In The Shell
The Castle Of Cagliostro
Akira _(Added, I knew I forgot something)_
Blood: The Last Vampire
Perfect Blue
Macross Plus
Kiki's Delivery Service
Vampire Hunter D
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Heavy Metal


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Don't like animated movies, but Shrek was pretty good


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Don't like animated movies, but Shrek was pretty good *


Steve, Have you ever seen "Heavy Metal" (with the Original Music) or to a lesser extent "American Pop". Give them a look, they may turn you into an Animation Fan???


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I never heard of those two movies before


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

I liked the Disney movies that came out in the 80's and 90's. Beauty and the Beast, Pocahontas etc.

My favourites from recent movies are Shrek, Toy Story and Ice Age.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *I never heard of those two movies before *


Heavy Metal
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0767836316

American Pop
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0767809548

These were made in the early 80s, so they are regular animation not digital or anything. Pretty much everyone I grew up with saw "Heavy Metal" loved it.

It should be available for Rental, this movie made me want to go out and see other animated movies like "American Pop".

In both of these movies, the Music can make or break it for you?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

If you are a fan of animation, I highly recommend Heavy Metal DVD. It includes both the theatrical version of the film as well as a "work print" version of the film showing animation in the various stages.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

But do not mistakely get "Heavy Metal 2000", YECH!!!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

gculter, Beat me to the punch. Heavy Metal 2000 was terrible! But the original is still among my favorite movies.

Favorite animated flicks in no particular order:

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?
Shrek
The Lion King
Akira (pronounced Ahh-kihra, not Ah-kee-ra)
The 9 Lives of Fritz the Cat
Heavy Metal
American Pop

See ya
Tony


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Sleeping Beauty 1959 Walt Disney. Spectacular background animation in medieval style.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sometime in March, BV will release a "Vista" version of _Who Framed Roger Rabbit?_ in both WS and Full Frame. On my "to buy" list.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Unfortunately, Nick Parks movies don't fit in this category, because they are super.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Monster's Inc. by far. Watching it on a 100" image from a progressive scan DVD player into an HD DLP projector is AWESOME!


----------

